# RoadBikeReview Ride - July 26 - 9am Start in Mt. View



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Al has posted the route sheet below..

But suffice to say, it's going to be big. So save the date. :thumbsup:

*Al's studio opens up at 8:30, roll out will be at 9am.*


----------



## MarkFein (Sep 13, 2008)

Any chance this will be OK for "mostly flat" riders? No drop? (Awright awready, so my legs are still in the conditioning stage).


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

MarkFein said:


> Any chance this will be OK for "mostly flat" riders? No drop? (Awright awready, so my legs are still in the conditioning stage).


Certainly, these rides are meant for all comers - we will have 2 routes to pick from and we have plenty of regroup points as well. Usually have a designated short section or 2 for a hammer fest but then quickly regroup to keep it social and inclusive.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice! Looking forward to it!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Hopefully in...I've got a ride up Diablo the day before so in if the old legs allow it.


----------



## MarkFein (Sep 13, 2008)

kretzel said:


> Certainly, these rides are meant for all comers - we will have 2 routes to pick from and we have plenty of regroup points as well. Usually have a designated short section or 2 for a hammer fest but then quickly regroup to keep it social and inclusive.


That's great. I have it saved on the calendar.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Al & I got together over lunch and came up with a few contest ideas to keep everyone entertained during the post-ride happy hour/socializing. 

Of course we'll have prizes for a designated KoM climb as well as the drag race on Canada for the flat landers. 

We'll also have prizes for the best farmer tan, most flexible rider (this is really just a contest to show off how inflexible cyclists are so Al & I can preach about stretching), and a cycling trivia contest. 

SVCC will chip in some nutritional products from Hammer Nutrition, Nuun, and fluid for prizes. Al will let you know what they are throwing in the pot. It should be good times.


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

what loop are we doing, the coast?


----------



## Firemedic510 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks fun. Any idea of route or general area?


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

No plans to head over to coast, that's a long hilly ride to keep folks regrouping. Somethin' like head through LA hills, Woodside up to Canada/92, then a shorter loop option as well.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

i'm in like sin


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Vuggin-A I’ll be there. Going to my cousin’s engagement party in Sacramento the night before, so I might be hung over for the ride… but that has never stopped me before.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

*INTEGRATE Sweetens the Pot With....*

One month in of our M/W 7am group session
One month of our Fri 5:45pm yoga class

There will be pre/post ride eats, and we are also trying line up some massage therapists for some post ride muscle soothing!

The route will be an RBR classic with 30 & 40 mile options. We will have route sheets, and maybe some group leaders to herd the cats. I am taking auditions for leadout riders for all of the sprint points! If you know Blandor Way in Los Altos Hills, you are half way to KOM status!!

Look for the routes by the end of next week!


----------



## sirkrameroy (Dec 18, 2005)

bikerbert said:


> One month in of our M/W 7am group session
> One month of our Fri 5:45pm yoga class
> 
> There will be pre/post ride eats, and we are also trying line up some massage therapists for some post ride muscle soothing!
> ...


He's alive!! After disappearing from the mountain bike racing universe, we were wondering where he had landed...

I'll try to make this. With the tour coming to an end, it should be a great day to hang in the RBR peloton.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

30 & 40 mile ride options? OK, then for sure I’ll be riding my bike from San Jose so as to get some miles in.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Any updates yet? Start time? Start location? 

I'm a definite maybe!


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Tad Pungent (Jun 25, 2009)

Gee3 said:


> Any updates yet? Start time? Start location?
> 
> I'm a definite maybe!



Right, Mr Thien, what is your plan? I would say the stress would likely crack even a professional cyclist. Also, I'll need to purchase a pair of actual cycling shoes but only if our outing will occur as planned. We are prepared to demand an answer!


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

*"Vive le Tour" Sunday July 26 RBR, INTEGRATE, SVCC, +3 Route*

The studio opens at 8:30am and we roll out at 9am. For a complete listing of our weekly group rides please visit our Group Rides page.

*Here is Sunday's route, enjoy!*

Start at Integrate Performance Fitness (http://www.integratefitness.com/contact)
R out of the parking lot
L on Del Medio
R on El Camino
L on Los Altos Avenue
R on Edith
R on Foothill
L Page Mill 
R Arastradero 
L Alpine 
R Portola 

****Bottle refill spot at Portola/Alpine****

L on Portola
R 84 (Woodside Rd)
L Tripp

****Bottle refill spot at the old Woodside Store on Tripp****

R Kings Mountain 
L Manuella 
L Albion 
R Olive Hill 
L Canada 
U turn on Canada/92 by the flashing sign on the right side next to the bike path that crosses 280.

***OPTIONAL LONGER ROUTE****
Turn left on 92
Right on Skyline 35 toward Sawyer Camp Trail
Right on Crystal Springs Rd to Polhemus
Right on Polhemus
Cross 280 on bike path to Canada
Left on Canada back to Roberts
****END OPTIONAL LONGER ROUTE****

****Bottle refill at Roberts if you need it****

L 84 
R Whiskey Hill 
L Sand Hill 
L Junipero Serra 
Junipero Serra becomes Foothill Expwy
Take Foothill to Edith
L on Edith (next light up after Arastradero)
L on Los Altos Avenue (1st light after you turn left on Edith)
R on El Camino
L on Del Medio
R on Fayette back to the parking lot and Destino Spa massage therapists and tasty treats!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

So, what are we doing, the suspense is killing me !


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Dutch Biker, If you can't see the route, let me know, and I'll send it over!

Al


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

*If you've got a stretch strap and a foam roller, bring it on Sunday*

We'll do a little post ride foam roller love to help get out the "happy fun spots," and then go into about 10-15 mins stretching. Since cyclists have the BEST flexibility in the world of sports, this should be a good time for all! :thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

What happened to the KOM? I guess all those painful hill repeats on Blandor were a wasted effort!


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking forward to this after my first RBR ride last month - but a setback. My road bike may not be ready for this Sunday thanks to a disastrous FSA crankset. I really want to make it out there still...would a TT bike be okay? I promise not to go aero or poke anyone in the butt


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## pineapplebob (Aug 26, 2006)

*FC - did you get my message?*



francois said:


> i'm in like sin


FC - left you a voicemail last night - I'm possibly in if I can borrow a bike w/SPD pedals - thanks dude!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hey Robert, definitely no problem. We'll bring you a 14 lb bike with spd pedals!!!

fc


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

Just want to make sure this didn't get overlooked by being at the bottom of the previous page:



AntF said:


> Looking forward to this after my first RBR ride last month - but a setback. My road bike may not be ready for this Sunday thanks to a disastrous FSA crankset. I really want to make it out there still...would a TT bike be okay? I promise not to go aero or poke anyone in the butt


If anyone has a serious problem with me riding a TT bike, I'd be fine riding at the very back.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I think I'm out. No baby sitter. I'm still working on it but no promises.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Man, I have the worst luck so it seems. Managed to catch the sinus crap/cold/whatever that my boys brought home from preschool early last week. I’ve been trying to ward it off but I believe that using the smoker for yesterday’s barbecue really exacerbated things. Well, everyone else have fun.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Start is here:
https://www.integratefitness.com/contact
NTEGRATE Performance Fitness is located at 2624 Fayette Dr Suite D in Mountain View. We are the 4th driveway on the right side after you turn onto Fayette Dr. We are in the back of the complex, and we have a red door and navy blue awning. *From Hwy 280*








Take the El Monte Avenue Exit toward Los Altos/Mountain View
Turn left on Foothill Expwy
Turn right on San Antonio Rd
Turn left on Fayette Dr
*From Hwy 101*
Take the San Antonio Rd exit toward Mountain View.
Turn right on Fayette Dr
*From Hwy 85*
Take the El Camino Real Exit toward Mountain View
Turn right on San Antonio Rd
Turn left on Fayette Drive
*From Hwy 237*
Turn right on El Camino Real where Hwy 237 ends
Turn right on San Antonio Rd
Turn left on Fayette Drive




Ready to ride by 9am


----------



## pineapplebob (Aug 26, 2006)

*Hope ya' all had a great ride*



francois said:


> Hey Robert, definitely no problem. We'll bring you a 14 lb bike with spd pedals!!!
> 
> fc


FC - thanks for hooking me up and sorry for missing out! Too much dancing at the party last night (along with too much cheap wine) so couldn't roll out of bed - knee and head aching...sucks getting old - hope you all had a great time out there today. Vive le tour!

P-Bob


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

So, how was the ride? Sorry I missed you folks. By the time the tour finished, it was too late for me to get to the start point on time. I drove over to Los Altos Peet's and jumped onto the ride route around 9:15 but never saw you. On my way back on Canada, I saw a fast moving group headed for the turnaround point on Canada - might that have been the RBR ride? I was going the opposite way on a Celeste fixed-gear Bianchi in a Cal Berkeley jersey. Oh well, next time...

QUASI TdF SPOILER:

















Great tour finish. Check your Tivo and you'll see that the best line through the last turn dictated the winner.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

*Pics from today*

Thanks again to everyone who came out today! If we're nice to Thien, we all buy Look bikes and bring Greg coffee, I bet we can do it again!

Enjoy the photos!


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

I had tons of fun, gimme more group rides, awesome!


----------



## MarkFein (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey, Thien, great job of putting this ride together. Great loop, good company and a perfect day. 1,000 thanks for bringing in a newcomer. I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

That was awesome! What was the count, about 30 people?

That was a great day to be out despite what Woodside says. I hung out with a bunch of folks and got a free ride most of the way.

Sorry I missed the break. I blame it on the crosswind and race radio told me not to bridge the gap to the escapees.

Where's my coconut cake pan? I forgot the darn thing.

fc


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Thanks for the great ride, Al! And for the coffee.

Kept to the short route and was back by 11:30. Pat and Marie kept me company, which was much appreciated. I took advantage of the Team in Training pit stop at the entrance to the Dish on the way back too.

Already looking forward to the next one.

-g

(and for those of you wondering, the Selle SMP carbon was wayyy more comfortable than it looks! Look for the review article coming in another couple of weeks.)

(add: I took a rough count in the parking lot before we all left, and I got 38.)


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that put this together. Fun ride.

Also, thanks to Francis and Alex for letting me wheel suck through the hills to Canada and back. If it weren't for you guys I would have been lost in the Palo Alto hills! Doh!


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

Great ride!! Always fun. I am three for three for getting dropped on rBr.com group rides...aaah, tradition!


----------



## cyclechic (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a great time. Thanks for inviting me to tag along!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Bummed out that I missed it. This damn sinus infection BS is, well, BS!!! I’ve been down for the count for just short of one week!!!     Hopefully there will be a ride of equal caliber in August?!??!?!??!


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

great ride everyone and thanks for hosting al. cant wait for the next one.


----------

